
E-cigarettes have a problem: They keep blowing up - prostoalex
http://qz.com/636056/e-cigarettes-have-a-problem-they-keep-blowing-up/
======
gravypod
I want to get my mom to switch from real cigarettes to e-cigarettes. This kind
of publicity puts me off.

Any tips from users?

~~~
orionblastar
I know some people who vape. It has not been tested yet to see if it is
harmful. You can build your own or buy one already made or e-cigarettes that
look like paper ones. A real popular one recharges with a USB port.

I never heard of them exploding before, must be bad batteries.

My brother-in-law vapes and it doesn't harm his teeth like real cigarettes. He
had to get them worked on.

